# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing/POC Jetty Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/26/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Day 3 and 4 of 5, started before the sun came up wading over oyster shell. With 5 guys we did 2 pack drop offs on small reefs, that way we all had room to fish the right zone. From the moment we hoped out, we had fish hitting DSLâ€™s chicken of the c and purpinator.

With the wind staying low all day, we stayed on the shell and was able to consistently catch fish throughout the day. The only thing that changed was our bait selection. As the clouds burned of magic grass and chicken of the c were the better baits.

Today we planned to go to the jetties. Unfortunately with the strong SE winds it over took the currents, and for me, I have never been successful at the jetties for bulls without a current. We still had a lot of fun sharing stories, and ooh yeah missing one bite! Lol.

Tomorrow we are setting our sites on wading, and trying to use the approaching front to find one or two big trout. Whatever happens, I know we will have a ball doing it.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome


----------

